# greenup dam 11-10



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

i fished the ky side today with 3/8 oz blade baits in silver and white i caught 7 sauger 14-19 in i was casting out as far as i could let the bait go to the bottom real slow retrive back i fished from 10am-1pm


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Hard to the blade bait for sauger.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Do you guys have a pic of your favorite blade bait for sauger/ walleye?
I was given 4 boxes of lure building materials with all the wire bending tools, with jigs, swivels, snaps, blades, hooks, beads, twister tails etc.
I'd like to see if I can make something like that???

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

If i could figure out a how to put pics on here I would! Just do a Google Images search for "blade bait" you'll see a zillion pics of different styles, colors....


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

go to my profile page look in my pic. album i put one in there a few weeks ago but when i try to put it in here it wont let me.but it is in my album hope it helps


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Heres a sample


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Daveo,,, 
Blade baits, aka SONARS!! (gettin' OLD,,, Had a Brain thingy!)
Yep, I've used many, jigging off the Pymi causeway bridge, in the blowing snow!
Tried a couple, standing next to 'Hatchetman', off the WV NC wall.
NO WAY,,, do I have the 'Luck' that you guys have with 'em.
Had a 30" gar by the tail once,,, It's still out there, somewhere. 
They're Sticky little buggers,,, mostly, All I get is ROCKS!


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

i use mine mostly with the front hook off it seems to hang a lot less


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I was using a Flitterbait from Smack Tackle last week and actuallu left the back hook off and clipped one off the front just to get them back in the water quicker


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Doboy said:


> Do you guys have a pic of your favorite blade bait for sauger/ walleye?
> I was given 4 boxes of lure building materials with all the wire bending tools, with jigs, swivels, snaps, blades, hooks, beads, twister tails etc.
> I'd like to see if I can make something like that???
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Go To Bass Pro Shops and you can get that Lazer Blade Bait for like 3.49 works perfect for almost every fish in the river...Even Shovelheads I've landed about 30+ shovelheads on that blade bait this summer...Smallmouth and sauger love'em


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Doboy...,
Go get ya some vibees.....we use them exclusively for eyes up on Berlin from fall, thru the ice, and right into spawn in March. Love my vibees!!


----------

